# Biete: Relay PW3 MBus Pegelwandler



## hafwil (10 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

verkaufe einen Relay PW3 MBus Pegelwandler für 80,00Euro.


----------



## crieder (23 Januar 2019)

hafwil schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> verkaufe einen Relay PW3 MBus Pegelwandler für 80,00Euro.



Ist zwar schon ewig her, aber gibts das Teil noch ?


----------

